# My therapist is great.



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been working with my therapist for about 5 years now and I find I'm glad I have him as a support. I tend to be weary of if someone really wants to help me, or if they are just doing it for the money. I'm in Canada, so my therapy 'sessions' are free. I say 'sessions' in quotes because we don't meet in an office. Instead, we usually go out get a coffee and have lunch. I don't like the idea of sitting in an office and talking about things, just feels unnatural. Instead we go out in public which in itself helps me with my anxiety of being outside and around people.

One thing I like is that he doesn't tell me what to do, he suggests what to do. This makes me feel I have control of my life instead of myself bending to the will of other people. He doesn't force things on me. I feel he understands what it's like to go through anxiety and other disorders. It feels more like a friend to talk to instead of someone assigned specifically to help me out and be done with it.

Another great thing he does is a weekly walking group. He picks a few of us up and we drive to a park and have a walk lasting almost an hour. Since there are other clients there too it helps me with my anxiety of being around people. They talk to me, but they don't push my limits. My therapist is always encouraging me to walk more. He's even pushing to get running shoes covered so he can teach me how to run properly. It's something I'd like to do for both my physical and mental health.

Another thing he does that makes me feel he truely does care is that his mother makes frozen meals and he gives them to me. This week he gave me two grocery bags full of these frozen meals. They aren't cheap meals either. One of them was a steak with potatoes and other vegetables. I asked if anyone else gets the meals as well and he said I was the only one. His mother even got me a box of chocolate for Christmas. It's things like this that make me feel he isn't doing it for money, he's doing it because he cares.

I've made a lot of progress since I first started seeing him. We are always talking about how far I've come since I started seeing him. Thanks to that, I can look back and really see my progress.

well, that's enough. Not even sure why I wrote this.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really happy you've been helped so much by the therapist you have


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Wow I'm completely jealous. That sounds like an amazing therapist to have. I especially like the meeting in public places for sessions, that is a very unique and brilliant way to do it.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

sounds pretty cool. 
when i went to therapy, it was just in a room talking. boring stuff.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Your Therapist is a legend  Like you said, it really sounds like he actually cares and this is not just a day job. 


Mine is probably the polar opposite; a bit of an arse as well lol. I'm making some progress in facing my anxiety but taking a hit to my self esteem in the process. Ah well, this is what happens when you get a free therapist on the NHS over here I guess - you're bound to get some people who treat it purely as an occupation.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like a great guy. I really like my therapist too. I think the key is like you said about yours that she doesn't force anything on me, she makes suggestions which in turn makes me feel like I'm in control. I like her so much and she is so nice I don't want to let her down. I have been making really great progress with mine. Therapists can definitely help! This is coming from someone who thought they would never be able to help me.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Noice. I dig the unorthodox (or maybe not so much?) manner of your 'sessions'. Wish I could do that. Mine is the standard way, but it's not too bad and I'm fine with it.

Sounds like this makes you feel well.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds great! I finally have a good one too. She suggests things and doesn't force anything, doesn't expect too much, and actually knows how to keep focused on me and my goals even when i can't, redirects me into the present when I get sucked into the past, helps keep ME focused on what i want, doesn't give up during the times where i feel like it's the end of the road, seems to never run out of possibilities and hope, has accurate empathy with me. (all this in a boring uncomfortable office tho! Lol) I'm really happy about it because I've had a couple and met several useless therapists! I was starting to think they are all idiots.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Your therapist sounds great and also how your ''sessions'' are. I like my therapist too. She's so much better than the one's I had before. We just started to go outside in every session. We do meet in her office and also talk there but we also go outside. It's in the middle of the city, so. We do exposer therapy together, because I'm so anxious. So I first do things with her and later I will go try do it by myself. I like this. It's so much better than the therapies I have had. She understands it so good.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad I have 2 therapists now. i don't have to wait the whole week just to be able to see a therapist, I can now look forward to see 2, I do this cause i don't have a social life, it's like I pay to talk to people. I get to record the sessions.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that's a really awesome relation you have with your therapyst! That's great 

I wish someday i'll have something similar with mine, I'm only there for 4 months I know it's too soon to trust so much. 
Well I don't need the groceries hehe, I just wanted to feel she likes me or such, like a mother.


----------

